# Lidl wool offers w/c 20th Jan - UK



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Have just received an email from Lidl about their latest offers. These include 100% cotton yarn (4x50gms) at £3.49, and also two other selections at £3.99. One is a wool,alpaca, man man fibre mix. Can't be bad. Maybe worth a look if there is a branch near you but it's always worth checking that your local store will be getting them in.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Have just received an email from Lidl about their latest offers. These include 100% cotton yarn (4x50gms) at £3.49, and also two other selections at £3.99. One is a wool,alpaca, man man fibre mix. Can't be bad. Maybe worth a look if there is a branch near you but it's always worth checking that your local store will be getting them in.


Would you like to ask the audience / phone a friend / or go 50/50 to answer the question --' where will kneez be going on Monday morning' 😄. Thank you so much for telling us! It will be worth the half hour walk😄thanks again 💐💐


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

Certainly worth a look as it's not all acrylic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## margaretscott (May 28, 2011)

To add to this I saw some chunky yarn ,100 gm balls in my local poundland may be useful to look there


----------

